# get a job



## Draz

Jak se řeckne český: Did you get the job? Dostal jsi práce?


----------



## andrejkaita

"Dostal jsi tu práci?"  "Získal jsi tu práci?"


----------



## ManagaCTAG

ttaky je mozne "dali ti tu praci?"


----------



## winpoj

Or just: "Vzali tě?" or "Přijali tě?"


----------

